# Goldfish White Bump



## fish4fish

I noticed a white bump on the very back of my goldfish tail fin. I am 90% positive this is not ich because its larger by like 5times. I have put in some quick cure just in case if it is ick and today will be the third dose, the white bump is unphase. He doesn't seem bother by it, he's all over the place as if nothing is wrong with him, and he still eats normal.

Ok so let me summerize it:
White Bump on its tailfin (the bump is the size of 5 ich spots put together)
Eats normal and swims normal
Have been treating the tank with quick cure.
What now?


----------



## emc7

My second guess would be fungus, which quickcure should also get. But it could be a parasite, a tumor, or something else. Try to get a pic and look at disease pictures and fish disease sites.


----------



## Starlight_Guide

Did it just show up that size, or has it grown to that size..... like gotten bigger over time? Are there any others or just the one?

The reason I ask is because I was at http://www.klsnet.com/files/fishchart.htm and I found this...... 

"Small white spots that get larger over time possibly with black streaks.
Fish Pox
No treatment. Keep up on water maintenance and symptoms should cease after about 10-12 weeks."


However, if you could get a picture it might help better to diagnose.


----------



## Ghost Knife

If it is indeed a fungus you will need to treat the tank with Erythromyicin, which can be found at Petsmart and Petco.


----------



## emc7

> fungus you will need to treat the tank with Erythromyicin,


Really? I thought Erythromyicin is an antibiotic. Anti-fungals are methylene blue, bromthiol green etc.


----------



## Ghost Knife

emc7 said:


> Really? I thought Erythromyicin is an antibiotic. Anti-fungals are methylene blue, bromthiol green etc.


I am relatively certain that it was Erthromyicin that I used to treat fungus in my goldfish tank. When I first added fish to my tank after it was cycled I noticed this white fungus mainly on the mouths of all my fish. I treated it with the above (at least I think it was that) and about a week after the treatment, which took 3 weeks, the fungus vanished and I have not seen it since.


----------



## Something Fishy

*Cloudy commet tail*

Can anybody help????

My sasara comet has a white fluffy like lump on his tail fin, its been there a week now and has got bigger. He is feeding normal and is not showing any diffrant signs

The tank is 60 liter and i remove 13 every week and strip and clean the filter too

He shears the tank with two more comets and a plain goldfish all in perfect health


----------



## N0z

i had this problem before but it never looked like it actualy hert my fish and i put some medical stuf in my pond then it just went


----------



## StripesAndFins

Something Fishy, try not to post qustions in other peoples threads. if you want to ask a question you should try making another thread. 

as for the question it sunds like a fungas, i have never had fungas so i wouldnt know how to treat it. Also that tank is small for 1 goldfish, let alone 1 fancy and 3 comets. try getting a bigger tank if you can (55+ gallons/209+ liters) the comets grow big like 24" i believe and the fancy usually gets like 10". Good luck, and hope he gets better!


----------



## COM

Erythromycin is indeed an antibiotic. As I am allergic to penicillin, I have become familiar with this nasty treatment as it the go-to for basic treatments for people allergic to penicillin. It is a horrible old drug and not particularly effective anymore as almost all pathogens have developed at least a basic resistance to it.

Some antibiotics are effective against some types of fungal infections, so it might work for the OP's fish.


----------



## lohachata

here are a couple of products that i have found to be very effective for a number of problems including fungal infections....

AQUARI-SOL

PIMAFIX

BINOX

i would try the pimafix first....


----------



## lohachata

stripe....are you now the forum police?
this is a post about a fish with a white spot on the tail..possibly fungal..i see nothing wrong with another poster asking a relative question..


----------



## Toshogu

I can tell you PIMAFIX works reall well, especially if you have plants and inverts in your tank. 

Aquarisol works quicker, but it has a tendancy to either melt or stunt your plants, and kill most all your inverts.


----------

